# What are these?



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know how everyone here gets to know so much about ID-ing plants! Seems like most of the time the plants at my LFS' are not labeled, and if they are I am not sure if I should trust it. I have three plants that are doing great, love to know what they are. They look the same, but act very different.

This one is the smallest; labeled "rotala". It slinks along the bottom, then bursts up at three or four points. It stays nice and compact, and blushes a little red.
http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m452/overboard_2008/DSCF0996.jpg

The next one was also labeled "rotala" (different time, different store). It has thinner leaves, grows straight up only, and seems to grow more slowly.
http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m452/overboard_2008/DSCF0997.jpg

The last one was labeled "stem plant assorted", but it should have said "instant jungle". The picture is of newly planted trimmings; they will shoot to the top of my 20 gallon in a week, and if I skip a week of trimming they can fill 50% of the tank. It turns a gorgeous sunset red across the top of the tank, but it quickly blocks out light to everything else. In my 50 gallon it is OK; that is 18" tall, with lower light and lower CO2. http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m452/overboard_2008/DSCF0998.jpg


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

First looks like Rotundifloria.

Third looks like one I've had that I bought as rotala sp. 'pink'

Not sure on the second - macrandra green maybe?


----------

